# My first mice!



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

After plenty of research, a few months of looking for the right breeder, and some patience waiting for the holiday season to pass (and the construction my house to stop), I have my girls! Some of you may recognize them from Seafolly's posts. 

Only a few pictures, because I didn't want to upset them by using a flash or pulling them into a better-lit area. Also I haven't picked a name for the young blue yet, but the mother's name is Ophelia and the PEW is being called Parker right now.









"Little Blue" with Parker in front (out of focus) and Ophelia behind (also out of focus.)









LB and Ophelia. They look a bit squinty here, I think because I had just turned the lights on.









Parker! Sorry for the terrible colours here, the only good photo I snapped of her was while my camera had some funky settings.

They are settling in wonderfully. This afternoon when I reached into their carrying cage to scoop up their nest, Ophelia hopped right into my hand, and let me put her in the tank. Once everyone was in the tank, they set to exploring. So far, they've completely dug out the bedding underneath their little wood arch, sniffed out the fresh veg I put in the tank, and had a go all running on the wheel at once. They've dug out the bedding right to the glass in little paths, which leaves the bedding about four inches high everywhere else... I think they know every square centimeter of the tank already!

Hehe sorry I am just so enthused to have them home, will stop rambling now. X3


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats on your mice! My first mouse I accidentally bought pregnant from a pet store in second grade and I've been obsessed ever since! 
And don't worry about rambling I do it too when it comes to my cuties XD


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

Congrats! That second pic is adorable


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats on your mice! Looking forward to seeing how those blues progress. No need to be less than excited, I think that's what the forum is for. Be excited and mouse crazed here! :lol: Maybe then we mouse obsessed people can act sort of reasonable, in our day to day lives, and perhaps discuss other things with friends or family members. 

-Zanne


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

congrats they are very cute


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm SO thrilled they found you! I had very little hopes of finding acceptable homes and then you came along surpassing all my expectations! It was wonderful to meet you! Oh, and please don't feel obligated to keep Ophelia's name - I'm a fan of Alan Bradley's books and she and her sisters fit the characters I felt.  She was an unquestionable match for you. She doesn't seek me out like that!

As a random note - I may have found an astrex/curly mouse. Or rather, I have, I just need to figure out how to get him as he's in Barrie. Ee! Happy to have you among the mouse gushing community!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Awww they are so gorgeous!!! I know its not really his name but I am quite partial to the name 'little blue'. It has a certain charm to it =)


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

AyJay658 said:


> Awww they are so gorgeous!!! I know its not really his name but I am quite partial to the name 'little blue'. It has a certain charm to it =)


I agree! I'm also entirely guilty of loving Grey's Anatomy and loved the nickname Little Grey for one of the characters.


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Rematnogard, what an introduction! But you've stuck with them, that's really impressive. C:

Thank you, Zanne! They are really lovely little ladies! It's funny, my folks complained about how excited I was, but this evening my mom and dad both came to rest their hand in the tank to see if anyone would visit with them. And my mom searched through the cupboards for treats for them. XD It's so nice to have a place with other really enthusiastic people though!

It was so great meeting you, too! Thank you for dealing with all of my rambling and questions over the past few weeks - I'm so delighted to have the girls. Ophelia was a little shyer today than yesterday (I think she realized that she really was in an entirely new place!), but she came around and sat on my arm/explored a little outside the tank.  I actually really like the name Ophelia, I think it suits her beautifully. That's so exciting about the male! Is his owner another breeder? It would be awesome to get some of those super dense, fluffy coats out here.

Thanks AyJay! Little Blue is a pretty cute name, I think it will probably stick even once she's got a "proper" name. X3

Hah, my parents both said the same thing, Seafolly! (I hope calling you by username is alright? I'm not sure what the etiquette is.) Before I left for school we all watched Grey's together.  It's a bit of a guilty pleasure for me.

Parker sat on my fingertips, but wouldn't come out of the tank at all - and Little Blue burrowed into the bedding and ran around under it all. She sniffed me at one point, but no more. I am trying to resist relying on food bribes. Otherwise they are having fun re-arranging their tank.  They are so much fun to watch!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love the second pic, you can just hear them thinking "who turned that bloody light on!" :lol:


----------

